# Critique of my Barrel horse



## TexasTroubleTwo (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some pics of my mare she's 6 just wondering what you all think of her.






































Here are vidoes one is the key hole and the other is barrels. The head shaking is from the saddle not fitting since then tho I have gotten a new saddle


----------



## Blu Magic (Sep 9, 2007)

I like her. She looks Dun in the dark. She has a gooserump and high withers! My horse does too!!! lol What's your average run time?


----------



## TexasTroubleTwo (Sep 9, 2007)

we really dont have an average run time cuz I havnt really ran her ne where yet we're just going to do some fun gymkhana this winter then start with nbha next year but she is a buckskin. Do you run barrels???


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She seems like a great horse! How long have you been working with her on barrels? I like my barrel horses to set down a bit more as they're going around the barrel. I do alot of trot/ slow canter with this by going up the the barrel and having my horse stop where I would want him to set down on his hindquarters during a run. Do this a few times and then run the pattern, she should sit down more automatically. Hopefully that makes senseAlso make sure to always look ahead to where you're going. I'm not sure if that was you running or not, but I see alot of girls look down.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

From what I can see she looks pretty good. She has a nice neck and shorter cannon. Her feet are a little small so good foot work would be essential but other than that I think you got yourself a good one to work with.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I like her colour!! I love coloured horses!!


----------



## caliropesnspurs (May 3, 2007)

very cute mare, to me she seems like the perfect barren prospect, gymkhana prospect, poles prospect... lol. Shes short and stocky which is kind of what you look for in a barrel horse, I have seen bigger TBxQH's run barrels beautifully but for me personally my little 15.3hh QH runs barrels a lot better than my 16hh Paint gelding. 

Shes grogeous and you made some great runs with her...


----------



## gus_is-my_baby- (Nov 17, 2007)

omg omg i am a brand new horse luver my mom who i love sooo much got me a horse and i started barrel racing or trying my horse is small!!! but veryy fast and your horse is beautiful and has a good face!!! any way how fast is she and how does she do turns?? and what is ur average time!?!?!?! that is awesome please help me it would be cool to get a few pointers!!!


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

I lease a buckskin Barrel racing mare whos 6!! Lol!! Her names Issabella or Izzy. Your horse looks great! She's medium sized (15.4-16.0?) and I love her face. Is she a QH? She looks sturdy but not as heavy as most Quarter Horses.


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think she would be a good barrel horse cuz she's tall so she has a long stride which helps get a better time cuz yeah my barrel horse is only 14.2 hands but we still some how can beet the big dogs (lol)


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow can you give me some pointers on turning barrels my horse gets lazy and wont turn quick enough he's got the spped the built and the experiance its just he's got a really big lazy streak. my email is [email protected] if you could give me some pointers that would be awesome i have tried EVERYTHING.


----------

